# Anyone in South Carolina?



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

I live in Bluffton at the moment outside of Hilton Head and have spoke to several trainers, but still unsure about them. I'd like to meet some fellow GSD owners and let my pup socialize with well mannered dogs who can be good role models. So basically anyone around here?


----------

